# Relationships in radical activism.



## NM Black Cross Medic

I've been involved full time in radical activism since we started an anticapitalist coalition with occupy in my home town. I've had a crap relationship history anyway, but now that I'm so sunk into radical activism I'm wondering how I would even make it feasible. There aren't a whole lot of women radicals in ABQ (sadly, most anticapitalists here are men). The ideal solution it seems would be to date another radical activist, but I find myself in skipping the friend zone and feeling like more of a brother, which is even worse than the friend zone.

How do those of you in radical activism develop and maintain romantic relationships?


----------



## wrkrsunite

There is nothing more romantic then holding hands while flipping police cars, starting fires, and throwing bricks thru windows.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

wrkrsunite said:


> There is nothing more romantic then holding hands while flipping police cars, starting fires, and throwing bricks thru windows.


Yes, riots are quite romantic, but I haven't found anyone in ABQ who thinks that way. Maybe I'll meet the love of my life among the tear gas and beanbag rounds at NATO/G8.


----------



## wrkrsunite

Maybe.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

Nice, man. Burque's a tough spot for radicals because we're so scattered around town. The slingshot organizer mentions the Peace and Justice center, but that's more of a liberal spot with some Leninists renting an office (although, for Leninists, they're pretty cool). I was hoping to get some sort of radical community going so we'd be less scattered, but I'm a dirt-broke Street medic so I won't have the funds until I get a wrongful arrest settlement from G8/NATO.


----------



## wrkrsunite

Haha, how far are you from Austin are you? I normally avoid Texas but am going to see some fools there after New Orleans, maybe in late feb. (depending on my road dawg), but im always down to help the cause. And I'm with you about those damn liberals, sitting around worshiping Obama the turncoat. Nothing will ever get done in a voting booth.


----------



## christianarchy

To be honest, free dating websites like OKCupid are not full of bullshit. Met plenty of anarchists/radicals on there. Just be like, I'm an anticapitalist radical weirdo, looking for other anticapitalist radical weirdos, and you should have some luck.


----------



## wrkrsunite

christianarchy said:


> To be honest, free dating websites like OKCupid are not full of bullshit. Met plenty of anarchists/radicals on there. Just be like, I'm an anticapitalist radical weirdo, looking for other anticapitalist radical weirdos, and you should have some luck.


But never pay the bill when it comes.


----------



## Matt Derrick

okcupid is free. i use it, I've met some cool people off of it. good suggestion christianarchy!


----------



## whaleofashrimp

dont forger to sit down when u pee...seriously..just ignore the politicaly correct crap that these females think they want and act like a regular guy...most importantly<never be desperate..always be happy and confident with yourself whereever u are in life...i need to take my own advice


----------



## shiftingGEARS

are you in it to make change or to get layed? have patience comrade and one day you will cross paths with a nice revolutionary woman who will fight by your side..


----------



## wrkrsunite

For me getting laid would be a change.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

wrkrsunite said:


> For me getting laid would be a change.


let the good times roll.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

Shifty: I'm in it for the revolution. I've actually been rejected because of the depth of my involvement in radical activism. I guess a life of getting tear gassed and arrested is not as romantic for some as it is for me. I think it'll just happen in the moment.

I wasn't asking for dating advice, I was just curious how others maintained relationships around a life in the streets.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> Shifty: I'm in it for the revolution. I've actually been rejected because of the depth of my involvement in radical activism. I guess a life of getting tear gassed and arrested is not as romantic for some as it is for me. I think it'll just happen in the moment.
> 
> I wasn't asking for dating advice, I was just curious how others maintained relationships around a life in the streets.


it was just a question that popped up in my head, for me the movement is number one, relationships are the least of my worries. how we all cope is just personal preference.


----------



## wizehop

Fuck it..masterbait! you body belongs to the movement now. Save your loads for those capitalist pigs!


----------



## mamamutiny

i think it's important to seek out a fellow activist as a partner. i personally have a decent list of exes who really didn't work out because of the fact that i needed someone who genuinely wanted to be out in the streets next to me, to challenge or support my ideas, and all that. as far as the whole "not a lot of ladies" in your radical scene goes, well, that sucks. but do try to look for any feminist groups and hit up their meetings (if it's not a women-only space) because rad ladies usually get the clit-boner extreme for feminist dudes. good luck!


----------



## outskirts

christianarchy said:


> To be honest, free dating websites like OKCupid are not full of bullshit. Met plenty of anarchists/radicals on there. Just be like, I'm an anticapitalist radical weirdo, looking for other anticapitalist radical weirdos, and you should have some luck.


Yeah you ain't kidding, I hooked up with a woman that I met through that site. She was both extremely radical and extremely sexy!


----------



## outskirts

NM Black Cross Medic said:


> I've been involved full time in radical activism since we started an anticapitalist coalition with occupy in my home town. I've had a crap relationship history anyway, but now that I'm so sunk into radical activism I'm wondering how I would even make it feasible. There aren't a whole lot of women radicals in ABQ (sadly, most anticapitalists here are men). The ideal solution it seems would be to date another radical activist, but I find myself in skipping the friend zone and feeling like more of a brother, which is even worse than the friend zone.
> 
> How do those of you in radical activism develop and maintain romantic relationships?


I think part of your dilemma is simply location. If you were near a city on the West Coast or a City in the Northeast you'd probably
have better luck coming across women who are more politically radical. You are gonna find more politically radical people in Cities like
San Francisco, Portland, NYC, Philly, etc. Which means more likelyhood of you meeting women who are also politically radical,the point
is your location is possibly part of the problem.

Mammamutiny is also right! It certainly wouldn't hurt to reach out to other radical activist circles that are comprised mostly of females.
You will find many of them happy to have more men take some interest. Plus as an activist it certainly does not hurt to do networking.
Most of our struggles in life are interconnected. If you're there because you're genuine(which you appear to be) and not just trying to
scam to get laid, it might just happen, one never knows. So take your anti-capitalism passion to the table with some feminist, animal 
rights, or reproductive rights group. Activism takes passion and passion can be very seductive and arousing. Whether you come
across a lover or an ally you can't loose.

I don't know what to tell you on the whole "brother/friend zone" thing. If she falls into that catagory that quickly... well sounds like
there just was not quite enough attraction I guess? Nor can I give advice on maintaining such relationships.

But then again, what the hell do I know? Maybe I'm just lucky? Unconventional relationships within radical activism just seem to
come and go for me. I guess I'm doing something right?


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

Thanks for all the advice, I think location is one of the big problems.

I think I'll steer clear of feminist groups. Not because I'm anti-feminist, but because I'd feel like a world class dick for going to a feminist group meeting with relationships on my mind.


----------



## Nyte

Then the question is, what do you do when you meet someone, you have that connection, but she decides she wants to be more committed to the movement than allowing herself to let go and explore feelings fully?


----------



## frzrbrnd

then you allow her to do exactly that and start looking for that something extra elsewhere.


----------



## Matt Derrick

yeah, you have to respect that decision and move on.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic

If a woman chose the movement before me or another guy, more power to her. Massive respect, relationship over, move on.


----------



## wokofshame

Na way! I hang out in the tampon aisle looking to get laid, whats wrong with hittin' up a feminist meeting?


----------

